# NYT reports Best Classical music performances of 2022



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/12/01/arts/music/best-classical-music-performances.html

Cliffs:

*‘Monochromatic Light (Afterlife)’*
*Lise Davidsen’s Ariadne*
*Hamlet’ at the Met*
*Cleveland Orchestra*
*Yunchan Lim*
*A New Bayreuth ‘Ring’*
*‘Poppea’ in Aix*
*Ukrainian Freedom Orchestra*
*Igor Levit’s Busoni*
*The New Geffen Hall*
*‘Lakmé’*
*‘Barrie Kosky’s All-Singing, All-Dancing Yiddish Revue’*
*‘Omar’*
*Thomas Adès: ‘Dante’*
*Marlis Petersen*
*Igor Levit*
*‘Antony and Cleopatra’*
*Mitsuko Uchida and Mark Padmore*
*‘Jakob Lenz’*
*‘Tár’*

Thoughts on these selections?


----------

